# Thoughts on black sand.



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

I know it's not for everyone but I'd love to go with it in my new set up. If it makes sense. My only concern is that I've heard of issues with spikes. Any first hand experience with black sand? Positive or negative. 

Thanks


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

Are you after a lot?
I like the look of black gravel and sand mix.
I have some of it in several 10 gallon tanks that I keep. 
I am using the black voodoo sand. I think it's called sand, 
but I would characterize it as being a bit of sand and gravel of various sizes. 
Don't quote me on that - I could be wrong, as I haven't read the bag for a long time. 
Maybe it's called Tahitian moon sand.
I have a bag you are welcome to purchase from me if you are interested. $25. I don't need it.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

There is really one sand I'm looking at and it's CaribSea Hawaiian black. Needs to be live sand for reef system. Thanks for the offer though. And ya a lot. For a 180gal.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Was shown this video on R2R. I think my decision has been made

Caribsea Tahitian Moon Sand - Toxic Heavy Metals


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

Whoa. I don’t think I have that sand. I’ll have to go look again. And maybe drag a magnet through it like in the video. 

Either way it sounds like you aren’t looking for what I’ve got anyway based on using it in a salt set up.


----------



## Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

I think black sand would not be good in saltwater set up mostley because our lights are so bright that its reflective properties would be terrible.

I,d rather not have the sand be my focal point infact i,d rather go bare bottom but then again, no the sand gets so crudy after awhile, i like the natural look.


----------

